# Hackfest.........



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2019)

MW2 (Modern Warfare 2).  Been playing it off and on for a few weeks.  I'd say about a third of the time the games are played fairly, the rest runs from simple aimbotters to some serious, wild hacks where everyone on the opposite team is killed the second they respawn, every respawn.


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 30, 2019)

Nice excuse for losing to 12 year olds. 

There's some 9 year old retard in a Hoverround head-shotting Ringel at the beginning of every match.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> Nice excuse for losing to 12 year olds.
> 
> There's some 9 year old retard in a Hoverround head-shotting Ringel at the beginning of every match.


Yeah, that's the excuse the hacks give.........  From the moment MW2 was released their security was almost non-existent and Activision earned the moniker 'Hacktivision'.  MW2, other than a few host servers is completely un-modded, a hack's paradise.  
There are the really good players, the ones that consistently rack up 25+ kills per game, it's the ones that rack up 45+ kills per game with less than 3 deaths.  The last game one was racking up 80+ kills per game with 0 deaths.......


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 30, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Nice excuse for losing to 12 year olds.
> ...



The next time you play, choose ‘Hillary’ as your character.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 30, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> MW2 (Modern Warfare 2).  Been playing it off and on for a few weeks.  I'd say about a third of the time the games are played fairly, the rest runs from simple aimbotters to some serious, wild hacks where everyone on the opposite team is killed the second they respawn, every respawn.


what is the best game console to buy?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > MW2 (Modern Warfare 2).  Been playing it off and on for a few weeks.  I'd say about a third of the time the games are played fairly, the rest runs from simple aimbotters to some serious, wild hacks where everyone on the opposite team is killed the second they respawn, every respawn.
> ...


PC......


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 30, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


no, like zbox or ps


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2019)

percysunshine said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


Don't get to choose characters........  Besides if I chose Hillary even my own team mates would probably off me......


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


PC is still the best gaming platform, I don't use anything else.  Mouse and keyboard are still the best controllers.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 30, 2019)

You missed hackfest, that was a long time ago.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> You missed hackfest, that was a long time ago.


It's still there........


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 30, 2019)

I am going to report you guys to Alexandra Sifferlin and Zoe Kleinman... Why don't you fellows go out and play Rugby? Something congenial and nice...  



aaronleland said:


> Nice excuse for losing to 12 year olds.
> 
> There's some 9 year old retard in a Hoverround head-shotting Ringel at the beginning of every match.





Ringel05 said:


> There are the really good players, the ones that consistently rack up 25+ kills per game, it's the ones that rack up 45+ kills per game with less than 3 deaths. The last game one was racking up 80+ kills per game with 0 deaths......



Violent Video Games Are Linked to Aggression, Study Says

Do video games make people violent?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> I am going to report you guys to Alexandra Sifferlin and Zoe Kleinman... Why don't you fellows go out and play Rugby? Something congenial and nice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those have already been proven bogus by real scientists.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 30, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Those have already been proven bogus by real scientists.



I know Ringel05... I'm just pushing your leg, because I can... Matt Dillon missed the guy on the opening of Gunsmoke everytime for 20 years... I was his wingman, I killed the guy...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 1, 2019)

Use to love playing Left4Dead... quit for the same reason. You couldn't even play the online games. 
Something I never got, how fun can it be to "play" and all you do is run around killing everyone effortlessly.
Seems like that would get boring pretty fast.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 1, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Use to love playing Left4Dead... quit for the same reason. You couldn't even play the online games.
> Something I never got, how fun can it be to "play" and all you do is run around killing everyone effortlessly.
> Seems like that would get boring pretty fast.


It's not about winning, it's about a semblance of power and control, many others just rationalize; "everyone else does it".  The most common three hacks I see are aimbotting, speed tweaking and detection.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Use to love playing Left4Dead... quit for the same reason. You couldn't even play the online games.
> Something I never got, how fun can it be to "play" and all you do is run around killing everyone effortlessly.
> Seems like that would get boring pretty fast.


One of the problem I'm having now is my old favorite is the Black Ops multiplayer which still has one US server (for all the maps) in Jersey.  BIA is the clan that runs it though not many BIA people left.  
I donated not that long ago to help with server expenses and the guy who runs it would pester me for more money, using every sales tactic in the book.  He finally offered to make me and admin (trying to create a vested interest) I said no thanks.  Soon afterwards I would be randomly kicked out of the game by the server, "go to such and such a site for server updates" (paraphrase).  
Then again I was having some issues with the wifi on the gamer at the same time.  Windows would randomly drop my wifi but that only happened three times when I was playing but the message was different.  I am also wondering if the wifi dongle is going bad.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 2, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Use to love playing Left4Dead... quit for the same reason. You couldn't even play the online games.
> ...


  Yep...I use to play BlackOps also. Like many games, after it is a few years old is the best time to play it. When it is in it's 1st years there are 10 million people trying to play with a vast difference in skill levels. After a few years most of the kiddies have moved on and older folks is who is left still playing it. Less drama and 8 year olds. 
  My favorite online game ever is HALO CE custom maps. Nearlly 10 years after it was made GameSpy picked it up and there were many alliance teams etc. The best games in my 30 years of playing games. Loved it.
Haven't played in years, but I see there are still servers hosting it to this day.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 2, 2019)

My friend's kid is really good at that MW2, I don't really like it.
Probably because I suck at it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> My friend's kid is really good at that MW2, I don't really like it.
> Probably because I suck at it.


Yeah, I think the most kills I ever got in one map was 8.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Playing Black Ops right now


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 2, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > My friend's kid is really good at that MW2, I don't really like it.
> ...



He knows all the maps and can tell where I'm at by looking at my screen.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 2, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I can pretty much do that on Black Ops, on MW2........., half the time I'm asking myself where the hell I am when I respawn.......


----------

